# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  How do you buy videogame services from people selling them?

## ev0

When a seller for in game achievements/mounts etc. offer you items. How do you find yourself making the purchase?

edit: I mean exclusively making the payment. Would you rather pay someone via their shopping cart OR on skype through chatting.

----------


## Nyarly

I did buy stuff from people here on OC :
- Mostly through skype, which is good because you know the guy behind a bit better, and you can speak to him easily. But it's less "official".
- I'd never buy from a website I think, unless I know the guy who owns it. Too many fake sites..
- I did it by mail once, with sephirofl, because I know I can trust him. I don't know if i'd do it with a random guy though, but I would do it with precious blindfolded.
But it always come done to paypal, which is mandatory to me.

I don't really know if I answered you right..

----------


## ev0

> I did buy stuff from people here on OC :
> - Mostly through skype, which is good because you know the guy behind a bit better, and you can speak to him easily. But it's less "official".
> - I'd never buy from a website I think, unless I know the guy who owns it. Too many fake sites..
> - I did it by mail once, with sephirofl, because I know I can trust him. I don't know if i'd do it with a random guy though, but I would do it with precious blindfolded.
> But it always come done to paypal, which is mandatory to me.
> 
> I don't really know if I answered you right..



You answered fine. I'm looking to see if people are more inclined to buy via website shopping carts OR just contact a seller on skype to precede with a sale.

----------


## zycamzip

I personally would usually buy from a website, since I can pay with a credit card, which makes it safer for me. There are a lot of scammers around, and they will try to convince you over Skype that they are regular guys.

----------


## D3Boost

> I personally would usually buy from a website, since I can pay with a credit card, which makes it safer for me. There are a lot of scammers around, and they will try to convince you over Skype that they are regular guys.


Agreed. Whenever you can pay using a Credit Card, do it. This doesn't only apply to gaming services but to anything you buy whether it's online or from a store.

----------


## Deadlagx

Eh might as well make my first actual post on OC here. Long long time lurker/purchaser.

I used to do all my transactions through websites, whether it be selling or buying. I would either use a 3rd party website to act as a middle man of sorts(hope you know what I mean) or I would buy off of their website. However visiting websites anymore is just too risky for me. 

Anymore it's just directly through paypal or I find someone else who wants my money. I have been told no to paying with paypal and it's a shame that some people still don't accept it.

----------


## LastSilhouette

I more or less won't buy a single service whether it be an account, gold, power leveling, whatever unless it's via g2g. I used to use playerauctions, but their customer support is incredibly slow and they don't do anything to prevent scamming, really. But I use g2g because of competitive pricing. The problem with these gold websites is they mark up prices way too much, and they have no reason to drop prices. So long as they're top on the search results, they can get away with it. But with g2g I can get it for half the price because they're forced to compete.

----------


## ev0

> I more or less won't buy a single service whether it be an account, gold, power leveling, whatever unless it's via g2g. I used to use playerauctions, but their customer support is incredibly slow and they don't do anything to prevent scamming, really. But I use g2g because of competitive pricing. The problem with these gold websites is they mark up prices way too much, and they have no reason to drop prices. So long as they're top on the search results, they can get away with it. But with g2g I can get it for half the price because they're forced to compete.


Sorry for my ignorance, what's g2g?

----------


## bestBotter

If he is reputable I lead first, if not, we find a OMM

----------


## daniel.stan9090

> I have been told no to paying with paypal and it's a shame that some people still don't accept it.


Yeah, beause it incorporates all generally used features, like not only withdrawing from your bank account, but also being able to pay by credit/debit card without even making an account.

----------


## mstrdg

Purchasing through websites are much safer.

----------


## artemarkantos

From websites or steam

----------

